# Has anyone felt a little like this?



## Gingy45 (May 19, 2014)

Hello. I'm new to this site.

I'm just wondering if anyone has felt similar to how I feel, I mean I'm just feeling like i'm the only one feeling this way.

I'm 18 and suffering from Depersonalisation disorder, my head is full of constant questions, like "am I real? is everything around me real? how can I be real? am I really feeling?" general stuff like that. everything looks and feels unfamiliar, everything looks slightly far away, this is constantly for the last 3 months. I Feel detached from everything. I'm also terrified if I keep thinking about reality that I will disappear and stop existing. I get moments when Im really caught of guard and I feel like crumbling. I have these feelings all the time, even when I attempt to be passive and ignore it, it always comes back. I'm scared Im going to live like this forever.

Just yeah wondering if anyone else has felt like this.

thank-you.


----------



## Gingy45 (May 19, 2014)

Really? just yeah its continuous and a soon as I have re-assured myself, my heads like "but are you really?". its terrifying and constantly on edge. but glad to hear it's at least common, makes me feel a little bit better.


----------



## Gingy45 (May 19, 2014)

just one of the things that really bugs me is the "if I keep thinking, I'm going to cease to exist and fade from reality".


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

Gingy45 said:


> just one of the things that really bugs me is the "if I keep thinking, I'm going to cease to exist and fade from reality".


That won't happen!


----------



## Riah (Feb 17, 2014)

You are surely not alone.

I would say almost everyone on this site has experienced the same, this is practically the centre aspect of DP/DR. If you start experiencing side-symptoms as well, be sure to check out more forums, you'll find that depersonalization can give you a lot of weird symptoms that can make you believe you're going crazy, and it's good to be reassured that you're not alone in these other symptoms as well.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

although these symptoms are horrible i wish i could go back to them as they were easier to deal with then the ones i have now. the more u relax the more u will feel grounded again. Try to let that detatched feeling be there. Ur mind is just exhausted and as above it is hugley common with dp. one of the more normal ones actually. it will pass if u dont add fuel to the fire.


----------



## Gingy45 (May 19, 2014)

Thankyou  I feel better knowing I am not alone with those kind of thoughts  today I tried some mindfulness stuff and it appeared to work a little.


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

Riah said:


> You are surely not alone.
> 
> I would say almost everyone on this site has experienced the same, this is practically the centre aspect of DP/DR. If you start experiencing side-symptoms as well, be sure to check out more forums, you'll find that depersonalization can give you a lot of weird symptoms that can make you believe you're going crazy, and it's good to be reassured that you're not alone in these other symptoms as well.


I haven't, something wrong with me?


----------



## rviit (Dec 13, 2013)

Every one here has had these thoughts. I actually have not had dr in a very, very long time. Now it's just the thoughts, and that is actually much much worse. I'm not actually sure what I believe anymore. Or whatever I used to believe.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

has anyone ever felt half back to normal half outside of everything and confused. Such a strange feeling. could i be recovering


----------



## Gingy45 (May 19, 2014)

katiej said:


> has anyone ever felt half back to normal half outside of everything and confused. Such a strange feeling. could i be recovering


Yeah I've had that today, I feel half here, its rather scary because i'm confused and a little depressed from not knowing.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

ye, its like im half here and now and half watching my life and trying to understand whats going on.


----------

